
Programming With End-Of-Data - mr_tyzic
https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2018/09/01/programming-with-end-of-data/
======
techbio
Article is about Lucid.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucid_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucid_\(programming_language\))

